# OC44 Rangemaster



## caiofilipini (Feb 13, 2021)

Not a PedalPCB build, but I figured I should post it anyway.

I've been obsessed with treble boosters for the past few months. After some searching, I found this Mullard OC44 transistor that tested somewhat low for the recommended hFE levels for a treble booster, but I tested it anyway and LOVED how it sounded. So then I thought the OC44 alone wasn't enough mojo, and ended up finding some 1W Allen-Bradley carbon comp resistors, and a 5n6 Mullard mustard input cap. And once I found all that, I decided I should probably build it on a terminal strip, old school style. And to contrast all of that, I put it in a Gorva enclosure, and used a Gorva 3PDT footswitch.

I don't think it's the carbon comp, nor the mustard cap. I think it's the OC44. And it really doesn't matter, but this thing sounds killer! It instantly became my favorite treble booster so far!

Some pics:







And a quick demo video:


----------



## Gordo (Feb 13, 2021)

Damn that looks and sounds great.  Love videos where the pedal does the talking.


----------



## caiofilipini (Feb 13, 2021)

Gordo said:


> Damn that looks and sounds great.  Love videos where the pedal does the talking.


Thanks!


----------



## Barry (Feb 13, 2021)

Looks and sounds great, nice playing too


----------



## caiofilipini (Feb 13, 2021)

Barry said:


> Looks and sounds great, nice playing too


Thanks, Barry!


----------



## Dan0h (Feb 13, 2021)

Dude! This is bad ass.


----------



## caiofilipini (Feb 13, 2021)

Dan0h said:


> Dude! This is bad ass.


Thank you!


----------



## dawson (Feb 13, 2021)

I was perfectly happy with my amplifier until I heard yours in this demo..Then you engaged the OC44 and it got even _better!?_


----------



## caiofilipini (Feb 13, 2021)

dawson said:


> I was perfectly happy with my amplifier until I heard yours in this demo..Then you engaged the OC44 and it got even _better!?_


Sorry for sparking up your GAS! Haha


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 13, 2021)

Sweet!


----------



## zgrav (Feb 13, 2021)

great sounds, and some nice mojo injected into that pedal with your build!


----------



## caiofilipini (Feb 13, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Sweet!


Thanks, Chuck!


----------



## caiofilipini (Feb 13, 2021)

zgrav said:


> great sounds, and some nice mojo injected into that pedal with your build!


Thanks!


----------



## fig (Jun 12, 2021)

Thanks for sharing this...fantastic build and I love the demo too!


----------



## caiofilipini (Jun 12, 2021)

Thanks, buddy!


----------



## Mcknib (Jun 12, 2021)

Excellent looking and sounding build 

You've proven hFE isn't absolutely crucial to a great sounding pedal  

I've built 2 recently still not boxed them up one on tagboard using an OC44 and one on an etched board using a 2N404 

I've been lucky recently with Mullards got a nice wee collection going quite a few from old transistor radios 

You can get some great transistors from old radios OC81D, OC81, OC44, OC76 etc as well as Mullard germanium diodes


----------



## caiofilipini (Jun 14, 2021)

Thank you @thewintersoldier and @Mcknib! I had a ton of fun building this, and I play it every single day.


----------

